# Imaginary people with palindromic names



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

These imaginary people have first and last names which are palindromes, that is, they read the same way backwards and forwards .

Arturo Orutra . Anton Notna . Carol Lorac . Franz Znarf . Alberto Otrebla . Peter Retep .

Pablo Olbap . Leon Noel . Noel Leon . Rudolf Flodur . Lara Aral . Alfredo Oderfla . 

Paul Luap . Lorenzo Oznerol . Ralf Flar . Rolf Flor . Petra Artep . Oliver Revilo . Tomas Somat .

Ivan Navi . Mark Kram . Antonin Ninotna . Aldo Odla . Igor Rogi . Nora Aron . Carlos Solrac .

Roberto Otrebor . Trevor Rovert . Rodolfo Oflodor . Sandra Ardnas . Rene Ener .

Walter Retlaw . Adolf Floda . Martin Nitram . Alvin Nivla . Alan Nala . Laura Arual . 

Flora Arolf .


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Lorenzo Oznerol, great name. An immigrant butcher in Queens, from Italian/Bulgarian descent. Came to America in the late twenties, etc.

And did you know that the German word for palindrome is a palindrome ?! 
Retroworter

And I know some dirty Spoonerisms in Dutch.......

Isn't language fun !!

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

superhorn said:


> ... first and last names which are *palindromes.*


How about Lulu Ulul?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Devlin Nilved :tiphat: :tiphat: :tiphat:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Lew O'Towel.

If this is permitted, then I have hundreds more.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ralf Flar and Rolf Flor were really the same person. She was called Flora A. Rolf in reality, but she thought that she'd never get her compositions accepted in the musical theatre if the impresarios knew she was a woman. So she tried various male pseudonyms. Curiously, Ralf Flar was much more successful than Rolf Flor - she thought it was maybe because it sounded more upmarket.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

superhorn said:


> Paul Luap.


My name is Paul, and one place I worked at many years ago they would call me Luap! :lol:

How about,
Lawerence Ecnerewal
Sebastian Naitsabes


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Nora Aaron
Sir Robin I. Borris


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I once met a guy called Leon Noel.


----------



## CBD (Nov 11, 2013)

Lana ... never mind.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ahammel said:


> I once met a guy called Leon Noel.


Oh! You prompted a memory: I _did_ meet a Noel Leon! (parents well aware of its being a palindrome 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Arahoz O'Hara (Armenian-Irish, owned and ran combination tavern / rug dealership, early 1900's, Atlanta, Georgia, U.S.A.)

Mr. Retsim

Odile Lido (French ballerina / erotic dancer; born in Marseille)

Awaz Ozawa (non-retrogradable Japanese orchestral conductor)


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

PetrB said:


> Mr. Retsim


Is that Mr. _Otto _Retsim?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Otto
Ava
Nirin
Nayan

:tiphat:


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

There was a notorious white supremacist bigot down south who was born around 1908 and died some years ago whose name was actually Revilo Oliver . He was given this palindromic name by his parents !
The first name was pronounced REH -vil-o , not Re-VIL- o.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Anna Jojanna* - guitarist Muse of Boccherini who after his death rescued one of his manuscripts that had been used to wrap cheese.
*Lala Falal* - Egyptian dancer who captured the heart of a Scottish Earl, married him, then spent the rest of her life on Benbecula collecting gaelic folksongs and occasionally faking the tunes. 
*Alain Niala*, a doorkeeper at the Paris conservatoire who eavesdropped at the practice room doors and tipped off music journalists about the talented students to watch out for.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Also , Morton Notrom , David Divad , Salvatore Erotavlas , Zelda Adlez , Roger Regor , 

Andrew Werdna , Zoltan Natloz , Anne Enna , Erik Kire , Nikolai Ialokin , Alfonso Osnofla ,

Leif Fiel , Klaus Sualk .


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Noisrevni Edargorte Retrograde Inversion ~ a composer especially known for her great contrapuntal skills.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Mortimer Remitrom . Marmaduke Ekudamram . Todor Rodot . Carla Alrac . Otello Olleto .

Kiril Lirik . Selma Amles . Mona Anom .


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Tsar Rast

Queen Eeuq

King Nik

Emperor Orepme

Lord Drol

Empress Serpme

Lloyd Dyoll

Saint Nias


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Mel Klem
Lenn O'Connel
E.G. Dodge
Alec Copoccela


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Tsar Rast
> 
> Queen Eeuq
> 
> ...


Lord Drol is a bit of a pain; he will insist on cracking jokes during the soup course. 

Queen Eeuq comes from a mountain kingdom in North Africa - she is tall and incredibly beautiful so spends half the year in New York being a supermodel, then takes the dosh home to her country and uses it to increase the medical budget. She's like that. :angel:


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Botto M. Ottob
Rely Tyler
Trum Pete P. Murt
Traggart (just for you Taggart)
Ingelou Olegni (for you Ingelou!)
Ab Mamba (for you Green Lizard!)
Stinkych eesesee Hcyknits (a Russian name of course - a lover of Gorgonzola)


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

> Originally posted by *Superhorn*
> These imaginary people have first and last names which are palindromes, that is, they read the same way backwards and forwards .
> 
> Arturo Orutra . Anton Notna . Carol Lorac . Franz Znarf . Alberto Otrebla . Peter Retep .


In fact Arturo Orutra, Anton Notna, Carol Lorac, Franz Znarf, Alberto Otrebla and Peter Retep were all members of the celebrated group of former European musical refugees who banded together in Uruguay in 1944 as the Orchestra 'Arts e Chor'* whose members dreamed of a collectively multicultural palindromic life in the New World. They never did perfect a proper palindromic title for their ensemble, though, and Anglo-Italian Musical Director Anne Senna died a disappointed woman on 10th February 2001 (10-02-2001) at the ripe old age of 101.

The great violinist Anton Notna would sometimes play together with fellow violinist Lorac, violist Znarf and 'cellist Retep as a string quartet. Notna, a reluctant user of Spanish, was notorious for giving up half way through a translation from his native Latvian and would sign off with a laconic 'Uc.' ("etc."). Hence they generally played in Montevideo as the 'Cuarteto Tetra Uc.' ("The Quartet of (us) four etc.")

(*Unearthed from Unlikelipedia.com)


----------

